# BBQ Pitmasters Show



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

It is on tonight on TLC channel here at 8 mountain time.


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the DVR set for it.


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 11, 2009)

If I miss it, I'll catch it on the re-run on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing them cook those whole hogs in a competition setting.

Should be educational if not thought provoking


----------



## k5yac (Dec 11, 2009)

Six minutes in... let the drama begin!  

"I beat peoples asses." 

"I hear he carries a gun."

LOL!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 11, 2009)

Barbecue drama.. now who would have thought we'd ever be watching this kind of TV. I love it!!


----------



## k5yac (Dec 11, 2009)

A whole pile of ABTs on the potluck table... can't go wrong there.


----------



## meateater (Dec 11, 2009)

Watchin right now.  Can always learn a thing or 2


----------



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

Even Carol is watching. She calls Myron a jackass.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 11, 2009)

She isn't alone.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Well after last weeks episode, I thought someone should stab Myron with a thermapen or something LOL. But this week, I kinda like the guy, not a whole bunch, just more then I did last week LOL. One thing, he does know what hes doing. Hes meticulous in everything he does, most people are not and it pays off for him in the end. 

I want to know what happened to that young kid? The one with the screwed up Elvis sideburns. Didn't see him tonight. 

Did learn one thing this evening, how raw sugar is made. Its steamed to clean it of any impurities. Pretty interesting. 

Looking forward to next weeks show.


----------



## yount (Dec 11, 2009)

I think he is a jackass too a arrogant one at that.lol


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought I saw him during the cooks meeting


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 11, 2009)

The rebel kid was sort of mentioned, but it looks like he will be back in the show next week. I am curious how they are going to portray him throughout the series...


----------



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that kid was sleeping again.


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, I made my wife watch it tonight and not even 10 minutes in she says,
"I want to kick that guy in the balls!"

LOL


----------



## codymcgee (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah I dislike Myron very much...I don't care how well he cooks I'd have to take him down a peg or two.

gotta respect that harry soo..doin it all on those webers.

Lee Ann's kinda hot lol


----------



## warthog (Dec 11, 2009)

Myron, hate him if you must but here sure knows how to win!


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 11, 2009)

My bet was that Myron would turn into the guy you love to hate.

I think he's growin on me. He knows his stuff.  He is a jackass, but sometimes that makes for great TV.

I liked the big drunk guy goin up to Johnny Trigg makin a $100 bet on brisket, that was some face time.

The asian guys are really workin hard for a win. I'm find myself rooting for them.

Those competition rigs they have are something else


----------



## marknb (Dec 11, 2009)

No doubt about it.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 11, 2009)

probably the last episode I will watch.  Turned it off after 30 minutes.

  Bickering, near fisticuffs, and chest thumping are not what bbq is all about to me.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 11, 2009)

Myron can play the competition game, he does what the judges wan't.  Complete butt, I guess some a that is fer tv, but ya wonder.

Now when it came time ta feed the general public good Q, he failed, I heard his resteraunt is closed.  Can't imagine why with that sparklin personality!

The show's got one more chance with me, then caputt.  I sorta watched it last night, didn't give it all my attention.  Better pick up the pace perty quick.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

Idiot comes to mind...


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 11, 2009)

The wife and I have been watching and so far I kind of like it.  Not really learning much though ( I was hoping to learn something about smokin')  

I loved the comment about kicking Myron in the balls made earlier.  Made me laugh out loud.  

I figure the kid might not have made this event.  I never did see him. It seems his budget is a little tighter than some.  
I can't believe how much money some of these people have wrapped up in this stuff.  I am just blown away by that each week.


----------



## freshmeat (Dec 11, 2009)

Question from a newbie.  

Are these guys on the 'circuit' sponsored / have endorsement deals, or do they have to cash a check for gas and meat money?  (Not just the few spot lighted on this show, but other teams also on the circuit.)

Are whole hog competitions rare?  That was awesome!

BBQ competitions certainly give away big trophies.


----------



## rickw (Dec 11, 2009)

I caught it last night, can't say I was all that impressed. One thing that caught my ear was; when the fellow from Slap yo Daddy BBQ said he was using sugars on his brisket. 

It might be me but sugar on beef.........yuck!!!!!!!! The only meat I use sugar in the rub is pork, that's it.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 11, 2009)

Paul was there, just did not talk on the camera, you can see him at the cooks meeting when they are talking about brisket turn in time, and he is listed as 42nd overall, 40th in chicken, 38th in ribs, 40th in pork and 43rd in brisket 

Tuffy with Cool Smoke was 7th overall but I don't remember seeing him, I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 11, 2009)

Some are, some are not.


----------



## figjam (Dec 11, 2009)

One question I have about last night.  I always assume that people with big rigs like Myrons did not have a water heating system (like the ECBs have).  But Myron clearly has it on at least one of his "grills" because he talked about it to the judge last night.

So, is his a bit unique or is my original assumption wrong?


----------



## oneshot (Dec 11, 2009)

Notice how Myron only talks "BS" to the cameras but is nice when he confronts the others face to face.....It's either the directors having him do this for some tv drama or he is a complete backstabbing hypocrit and a coward. There are a lot of people out there exactly like that. But I think most of his comments come from the directors. I will continue watching to see if I can pick up anything.....


----------



## nwdave (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, now you guy's have gone and done it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Just when I was getting over Hell's Kitchen ( now there's a guy with anger issues), you go and point me towards another cooking drama show.  I take it you gotta watch this show with a grain of salt.  Sunday for rerun?....Hope it doesn't interfere with the football games.  Gotta prioritize, you know.


----------



## docjangles (Dec 11, 2009)

I learned that I need to swear alot more while doing BBQ


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 11, 2009)

It seemed to me that last night was all about Myron vs. Lee Ann with a little Johnnie Trigger thrown in.

I think it is designed to show lots of drama.. that's why some folks watch TV hence all of the reality shows these days


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 11, 2009)

Stayed up last night to watch the show. I enjoyed the drama. I'm pulling for the Smoke Yo Daddy guys to do well in every episode. I was wondering if their change up on his rub had a positive effect that resulted in position that they placed. I gotta admire them using those Webers. .......maybe next time the producers will find a team using UDS.


----------



## polishmeat (Dec 11, 2009)

Jeff - I couldn't have said it better myself.   My wife is crazy about these reality shows, but the one and only I watch is COPS - lol.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 11, 2009)

Marty, I'll bet you got a lot in common with *"COPS" !!!!!!*  ROTFLMAO


----------



## got14u (Dec 11, 2009)

Last night was not very good of a show...I expect the "kid" didn't do anything special so didn't really make the editing. As for myron *WHAT A ASS !!* I wouldn't give 2 $hitz for his bbq....One thing I did notice and correct me if I am wrong but all the brisket pics in their smokers looked like they had the fat side down...correct me if i am wrong but I even rewinded it to see. and it sure looks like they are on both myrons and the lady's...I will still watch the show because I like bbq but If this is anything like what you can expect from comps I will not be going any time soon. Just not my type of people.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 11, 2009)

My words to the producer are. "Save the drama for your momma".


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never become involved with competing in a circuit.. I am not saying I never will but the bug has not bitten me.

I HAVE been to a lot of competitions as a bystander and I have to say that the food has NEVER impressed me.

I have left several competitions so disgusted with the mediocre food that I just wanted to go home and cook something just to remind myself that smoked meat is one of the food groups that I actually LIKE.

I have heard it said before and I think it bears repeating.. cooking for judges is in a whole different category than cooking for the general public.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 11, 2009)

They do focus a lot on the drama because that's what sells shows.  John&Kate was a hit, but it blew up once all the drama started.  That's what sells, violence on the news and everything is a soap opera now.

I will say that if Myron was as big of a d-bag as they make him out to be everyone wouldn't have been willing to sit and b.s. with him and stuff the night before.  He's a wise ass joke cracker from everything I have ever seen him on.  Doesn't make him a bad guy.

Interesting that he said he used dehydrated(? iirc ) honey in his rub though.


----------



## placebo (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm rather disappointed with this show. It seems they hand picked the people they follow for the drama factor alone. I'd much rather see them talk with all the competitors. Where was the young chef kid for this episode?


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 11, 2009)

Was this a hit? I don't know anyone that has ever watched it


Paul was there, just did not talk on the camera, you can see him at the cooks meeting when they are talking about brisket turn in time, and he is listed as 42nd overall, 40th in chicken, 38th in ribs, 40th in pork and 43rd in brisket


----------



## schmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

I just had a chance to watch the recording.  Wow, that's not why I got into this hobby.  

When I grill or barbecue it's because I need an escape from the "crap" we as normal people go through on a daily basis.  Man, I can't justify all the finger pointing, time constraints and bad attitudes.  They are missing the whole point!  Maybe that's what happens when you turn a hobby into a competition.  If so, I want no part of it.


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 11, 2009)

If the show was nice friendly folks it wouldn't have much viewership or any advertisers.  The real "competition" is smokin' for your friends & family and watching them pack up all the left overs to take home.


----------



## ddave (Dec 11, 2009)

What's wrong with the briskets being smoked fat side down??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Lots of folks smoke briskets fat side down.

Dave


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 11, 2009)

Fat side down gives you protection against heat, and you apply mop to the meat side.

What I liked seeing was how much they separate the flat / point on the meat and get rub in there. Gonna try that next.


----------



## rickw (Dec 11, 2009)

I've fat side up and fat side down. I can honestly say; I didn't see or taste any difference.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 11, 2009)

If drama's whats sellin I ain't buyin!  It better pick it up real quick er I got better things ta do.

Been dissapointed from the start.  Show me the equipment, show me what yer doin, be human not a make beleive character some idiot in hollywood thinks we wanna see.

Well the producers don't know much bout smokin folks, that be evident.  Oh well, back ta smokin in the real world.


----------



## alx (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep.I have been fortunate to have competed over the years. and that means practice for comps in offseason...99% of regular people have never gotten out of their comfort zone once they find what works for them....

Most of the Fat side up/ down is irrelevant from my tinkering.The outside fat is irrelevant-i trim it as it does not baste or tenderize...Its the marbling/connective tissue quality in the MEAT....Competitors are cooking for the one bite judges take...If you want flavor for judges then you trim and rub....Everybody does it...

Apiece of meat with 3/4 inch rendered fat aint cutting it....

Most comp folk i have met over years are great people...This is the same reality t.v. stuff anywho....

Alot of folks commenting on this stuff have probably bbq as much as most of these competitors do in a month-compared to a forum....Almost all these competitors(on show) have profitable bbq joints....


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 12, 2009)

Having a "profitable" bbq joint, doesn't mean it's quality Q, as the "average" Q consumer wouldn't know quality Q if they were hit in the head with it. Competition Q caters to a very small group of folks (judges) and since there are a few factors that can affect ones taste buds, who's to say it's all that great?


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

I would say Tuffy and Lee annes stuff is great bbq at their restaurants.I know them a bit and have eatin there.

.....

How much BBQ profit have you made .....

Edit...Stupid conversation........Never mind...Post up some Q-View and hep us a bit...


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 12, 2009)

This site is about you, me and many people who don't aspire to be on TV. It is fun to watch these people do their thing for 2 weeks. Now it is boring! We need to put our effort into making us all better and not worry about some stupid TV show!


----------



## ddave (Dec 12, 2009)

If you don't like the discussion, don't read the thread.

Pretty simple.

I don't think it's a stupid conversation at all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I understand why you backed off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think it's a stupid conversation at all. It is what it is, the Internet. I was going to ask you the same question and your winnings in competitions don't count. My guess is 90% of the folks(might be more) on various forums don't compete. I'm not in it for the profit as I already have a trade. My Qview or anyone elses won't "hep" anyone out. It's just a tv show, and that's all it will ever be. Who's to say how "real" it is


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

Honestly.You can go to my user profile and i have at least 70 threads of smokes...I deleted my comp smokes over this type of stuff..i.e. i was part of a team i am not proud to be part of anymore(sisters team)-very sucessful...

.......


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Alex, you don't need to defend yourself, you have proved yourself. Some people just have to stir the pot.

To others put up or shut up.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 12, 2009)

The folks who come up with these reality TV shows are in it for the big bucks.. they could care less whether any of us learn how to barbecue. They try to appeal to the masses and most people unfortunately, get off on the drama.

I would say that a lot of us here on the forum don't fit that profile but that is why we have this hobby and we smoke our best for those that we love and feel all good inside when our friends and family want doggy bags to take home with them.

Those producers will never understand or know what that really feels like.. we are the fortunate ones who do
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the show a lot... mainly because it has taught me that in this fast paced world it is so nice to have something low and slow with no time limits and certainly no rules.

I think the competition circuit would stress me out and Lord knows I have enough of that in other areas of my life.

I smoke meat to relax.. and darned proud of it too!!


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Amen, Jeff It is all for the fun and learning from our fellow members, and I for one have learned a lot here.

PS. I am eating a smoked sweet potato as I am typing, never would get that from a reality TV show.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still good though.


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry folks if i got a bit railed.

Take Care-ALEX


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a bit of my "supposed" stuff. 











I'm sure my stuff isn't near as good as yours, but the folks I fed raved about it, and to be honest, that's all that matters to me. If you'd like me to post more, just let me know.


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

Myron would be proud of that whole hog...Nice looking fattie.


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 12, 2009)

It's up. Now what? No ones' stirring the pot. Everyone on this forum or any other forum is allowed to voice their opinion, contrary to what you say.


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh boy here we go. This is not a contest here.  Just a friendly family of smokers, if you don't fit in oh well. We do not like conflict here. Just share your smokes as you go. 

If that is too hard well....


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't recall seeing anything about a contest. This thread started out about a bbq show and now it's evolved into this. Just a couple of questions for ya and then I'll leave this thing alone. Are you the one who decides "who fits in"?  I don't see a minor difference of opinion as a "conflict" as you put it. "Just share your smokes as you go". I wasn't aware that you dictate policy on this board. Now I am. Happy trails.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 12, 2009)

We must be careful that we are not getting riled up about things that really don't matter..

I understand defending one's self but there is also something called not taking the bait when we feel that someone is "accusing".

Let's all be careful that we, in the great spirit of the low and slow, do not offend another person AND that do not take offense from other people.

This is certainly easier said than done but must be practiced in an effort to keep peace.

This is an important life lesson not only for this forum but in life itself.

Group hug anyone?  Anyone?  ANYONE??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Without different opinions and points of views we would all get bored pretty quick.


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't have anything to say about this board, just a member for over 1 1/2 years and enjoy the family here. I looked at your profile and you made 2 threads, one to post a sale on tritips, and the other was a joke. Not really a contirbuting member IMHO. 

But you are welcome to post as I have nothing to say about how this board is run.

Post away!!


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry Jeff I was typing when you posted.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 12, 2009)

luvdatritip.. your food looks GREAT!! Making me drool for sure.


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 12, 2009)

OK, maybe the hug was a lil too much.... sorry.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 12, 2009)

nice lookin' q-view.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree, especially the part about just showing the different smokers these folks are using, and the end product. 

As I mentioned upthread I have given up on this show since I can see the things I am interested in on SMF: folks smokers, techniques, and see their smokes . 99% of the time with less attitude, calling folks out, and bickering. 

Like I said before,  this show and the folks they have chosen to represent the competition circuit are the polar opposite of who I am and why I bbq.


----------



## got14u (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh nothins wrong with it...I was just surprised to see that. I know it is a long on going debate about fat side up or down..Just thought it was interesting....As for what this thread is turning into...Everyone has their own feelings on "comps"...Alex has been at it awhile and from what it seems to me he enjoys it. I'm sure in retro-spect if all the people on the circuit where like what is portrayed in this show he probably wouldn't bee there. I highly doubt EVERYONE at comps are or conduct them selves like we see here. Luvdatrtip looks like he turns out some great bbq also..reading back a couple pages it seems to me everything got a little blown up...which is easy to do when on the internet....I am with jeff on the group HUG...


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeff, thanks for taking the time to put this all in perspective. You explaines it in a easy to undrstand manner which is also demomstrating deplomacy. Got my Group Hug!


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree.luvdatritip.That is a great looking fatiie.Things can get blown out of perspective.

Words of wisdom Jeff....I will remember them!!!


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 12, 2009)

I will continue to watch, only because I'm obsessed with BBQ!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However, I agree with others here that it would be better if they spent a little more time on the techniques used, the types of smokers used, the types of wood, rub ingredients, etc...

Now I know that these comp folks want to keep a lot of that stuff secret, but still - they COULD offer a little more of the 'que side of things, instead of just the comp. details.

Either way - I'll still watch!  Myron IS a jack-ass, but you are right - he softened up just a tad for the 3nd episode and I could totally see him "growing" on you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I too wondered what happened to the young feller, who I affectionately refer to as, "meth head"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smokes everyone!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 12, 2009)

You know.. the only team that really seems to be keeping things in perspective is the 3 weber guys.. slay yo' daddy barbecue.

They are totally relaxed and just take everything in stride with a constant smile on their face.

They are just happy to be there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like that attitude and I sure hope they start winning big before it's over with.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just remember folks, this is OUR nieghborhood, treat each other as such an how yall wanna be treated.  Lets smoke somthin!


----------



## k5yac (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree with ya Jeff, the Slap yo' Daddy guys are having fun.  They are definitely the engineers of the group with their trinkets and such.


----------



## ddave (Dec 12, 2009)

That would be more interesting for us and the members of the other BBQ forums.  Unfortunately for the masses that aren't into making their own BBQ, they would be bored to tears.  And that's the audience that the producers must shoot for.  Ratings pays the bills.  It's like Jeff said -- drama sells.  

We could talk for hours (well I guess we do, in a way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) about fat cap up/down, smokers, rubs, woods etc.  But for the folks who's only taste of BBQ is the babyback ribs at Applebees or the pulled pork from Logan's Roadhouse, all the tecnique and detail stuff would bore them.  

I think we are very fortunate to have folks like ALX and others who have actually competed and met some of the folks on the show and can give us some insight into how they REALLY behave and what a comp is REALLY like.  Some of those folks BBQ for a living so I imagine it is a little more stressful for them than it is for us.

So . . . take the show with a grain of salt and watch the show if it entertains you.  It does me.  And if you're looking for tips or tecnique advice, well, you've already found the place for that.  You're here aren't you? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## abigail4476 (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree...I think Myron is probably a nice[r] guy, but it works for the show to make him look like a jerk.  (I'm sure he can be bad all by himself...lol)  I didn't have too much of a problem with him--I have uncles and brother-in-laws and cousins who are just like him!  Some guys talk big, but they're really just old softies. 

The show is fun to watch, if for no other reason than to listen to Jeff's running commentary!


----------



## red stick bbq (Dec 13, 2009)

I watched episode #2 and was really disappointed.  Not what I was hoping for.  This show seems to be more backgound/drama as everyone has mentioned.

And I agree, I believe Myron is just playing to the cameras.  He may be a bit arrogant, but what true competitor you know isn't just a little cocky?

The best BBQ show I ever watched was The All Star BBQ Showdown which was on the old Outdoor Life Channel.  They took some pros, mixed them with some backyard chefs and put them into a unique contest.  From IMDB, "This show takes a look (albeit brief) inside the world of competition BBQ. It takes two well known cooks (or teams) as well as local "amateurs" and has them compete for a chance to win cash. The cooks do not know what they are cooking or what they are cooking on until that day.All ingredients are given but they are allowed to bring one "secret ingredient." After they finish, the results are then judged by a panel of BBQ judges. The contestants view the judging on closed circuit so they are allowed to hear the judges' comments. This is good for the Qers because this isn't allowed during real competition."  They cooked on anything from a high end Cookshack cooker to a sinder block pit for pork butts!  You could really learn some stuff!

Mike Davis from LottaBull BBQ won it.  Now, you want to see a nice humble guy who can really cook?  Mike's your man.  Myron was in it too.  As I recall, he had some "choice words" for the judges. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's a little video of it I found on Youtube.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 13, 2009)

Every other word out of his mouth is damn.
"I'm here to do some damn cooking and if you don't damn get out of my damn way then I'm gonna have to damn you in damn damn damn cause I'm the damn best"
that's about how Myron sounds.
I like the show, not what I was expecting but it is a good show except I absolutely despise Myron.
He seems like the captain of the football team who never experienced defeat and so he doesn't know how to properly act around other people in a somewhat civilized and "normal" manner.

Claiming that if you didn;t win it wasn't because of your cooking or the meat but because you have "sorry ass judges"

I'm sorry but that guy, good at BBQ or not is not what this art is all about.
Competition or not, rivalry or not that guy is pretty much a scumbag.  I'm sorry to say but I truly do not think he KNOWS what BBQ is truly about.
Just because you can cook a piece of meat doesn't mean you know what this is all about.
The common goals, friendship, enjoyment of some of the finest things we can enjoy on this Earth and that guy pretty much puts a damper on it.

Myron is pretty much the Kanye West of BBQ, thinks he is the greatest, no respect for others and everyone is wrong except him...

Thinking of making a youtube parody of that show, I think it would be kind of funny, especially making fun of him with his "dolled up hair and dolled up rigs, but I also love Trigg, that guy is a humble, old school true barbequer.
And he probably does carry a pistol in his boot...


----------



## danj (Dec 13, 2009)

If 3 or more say it, is it true? My wife said he is a jerk (she wont swear but i think she would agree with jackass.... yup it means jackass. ) I guess it must be true. I would also agree.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 13, 2009)

Almost every successful reality show has to have a bad guy on it these days. Its TV kiddies you have to roll with the punches. Talking smack is what the public wants. 

If you watched Myrons line of BS patter and listened carefully to what he said about impressing the judges and researching them long before the competition even started, how he gets a sense if they like lots of sweet sauce, or do they like more just the naked meat itself to get you a win. He had lots of tips in there for anyone  of us who want to get into competitions. You have to cut thru the bs and listen to what he is actually saying. If you take any other footage of that show both episodes you will learn more by listening to him brag his rude ass off than all the other contestants combined. He even opened his rig a bit pulled out some drawers for the camera and showed off his setup. Sure it was just to show off but the end result was you got to see a bit of his rig. 

I forgot the lady contestants name , She offered up a few tips and things. Which is really what I am watching the show for anyway. I watched her beat Bobby flay by a whisker. Her joy just because he thought enough of her to show up with a throwdown was really a fun thing to see. Genuinely nice person. 

I like everything I saw about that show, even was amazed at how hard that kid was to wake up. As for letting his fire go out, I watched that happen for real at the Trail BBq competition. When people realized it they went all over looking for the guy to alert him. Its a comp but still they are all friends. 

I think the last 3 or 4 minutes of the show were most telling of all. It was after the judging and the awards were over with. Myron and all the rest of them walked around congratulating each other in what looked at least to me genuine friendship and respect. I'm surprised the producers didn't cut that brief glimpse of the true reality of the show. Even the drunk showed a bit of class in the end, albeit a tad late. 

I don't doubt for a moment that that guy has a holdout gun in his boot.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 13, 2009)

*Lee Ann Whippen*


----------



## ddave (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 13, 2009)

That must be for a MBN contest and not a KCBS contest, you never know what the judges like at a KCBS contest other than maybe like the vinegar based sauce or something like that, or am I missing something?


----------



## red stick bbq (Dec 13, 2009)

Kurt,  this comp was a combined KCBS and MBN.  Myron blew the KCBS part, but he could wow the judges with his rig, his technique and his thick line of BS.

Some may say he's rude and crude, but he can apparently turn on the charm and impress MBN judges.  Even Lee Ann admitted his rig was designed for just such a competition.

And I've heard him mention more than once that he uses a huge water pan...it's got me thinking for sure.


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 13, 2009)

I also am no myron fan, but I will say I respect what he said about this being his job and he was there to win and friendship and such was second to that. He also was right on time and really had a smooth time with the hectic schedule. 

 That being said experience and equipment must have a lot to do with that 3 independent smokers on that rig SWEET. I am fascinated with the equipment but the cost vs what they win.They show lifetime earnings for champions and I don't think it would pay for the hauler much less the rig. OMG I will keep watching but with one finger on fast forward and one on pause when they show the gear.


----------



## ddave (Dec 13, 2009)

He also talked about all the different points you inject on a whole hog.  Again, that's MBN stuff I guess, but if you listen closely, he does inadvertantly weave a few tips in there.

Admittedly it is pretty hard to hear the tips when they are buried in that really thick coating of bull s**t. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## carpetride (Dec 13, 2009)

I must be the oddity...I liked this episode better than the last...didn't have the kid.  Myron always talking in third person gets annoying.  Somebody should bet him to have a 30 minute conversation, the challenge would be for him not to talk about himself.


----------



## got14u (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL....that's funny


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 14, 2009)

You could do another bet.....he couldn't use the word damn for five minutes of talking.  

These are very safe bets to be sure.


----------



## hungryjohn (Dec 14, 2009)

Myron's original place was in Vienna, GA (opened by his daddy, I think), always did pretty good, but then he opened a place down the road in Cordele, just off I-75, and filled it with his trophies.

The barbecue there was quite ordinary, nothing that anyone would think about entering in any contest, but he was trying to sell it mostly to yankees heading for Florida and probably figured they wouldn't know any better anyway.

I talked to him at a small contest in N. Florida and told him I had eaten there. He said he was closing it because they had raised his rent to the point where it was just impossible to make a profit. His brother was running the place in Vienna. Don't know whether it closed too.


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure how fair this whole series is as far as the competitors and their equipment - Myron with his $100k+ rig with 3 special smokers - one for each meat versus two guys with a couple WSM's!?

Kinda reminds me of Major League Baseball.


Give them all the same smoker and meat then pick the best - that's what I would like to see.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 14, 2009)

If he was truly that good, and running a business and not relying on comp. for a living then he should have put out better food.
You're going to do your best for the judges but not serve your best to the folks who eat at your place and by buying a meal are putting a meal on your plate?

I'm just saying, if he was truly that good a raise in rent wouldn't matter, hell, if he was that good he should have had his own Q joint on his own land and not worry about rent.
I guess damn guys and their damn sillyness kept his damn place from being a damn hit and that's is all because of the damn sorry judges...

That guy really needs to grow up.


----------



## ddave (Dec 14, 2009)

Doesn't matter in KCBS.  It's all blind judging.  Whoever cooks the best wins. 

Only in the on-site judging of MBN would the judges know who is cooking on what.

Dave


----------



## smokeon (Dec 14, 2009)

I understand what you're saying there.   And I think it's a common practice that BBQ resturaunt owners/BBQ Cometitors will serve their best to the judges at the competition and something else/less to their customers.  Someone here suggested that Myron is using $200 briskets in competitions.  How does one run a resturaunt serving something like that and stay in business?  

It could also be a lack of motivation -- competition cooking looks like a lot of work.  Could one run at the competition pace -- cooking all night long every day 7 days a week?  Although it could be economics factoring in as well.  Intensive labor requirments raise the cost of doing business.

I was at a local KCBS competition as a spectator and tried some ribs from one of the professional vendors there.  They had a huge facade on their booth and tons of trophies on their counters.  Their ribs were Meh and my wife commented that there's no way they won those trophies with the ribs they served us.  And for $30 for two dinners, I felt I had been cheated.


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 14, 2009)

It is a competition, each brings their own stuff and therefore their own style, 
it is the same in IBCA as it is in KCBS. It's all blind judging.

My rig, while nothing compared to Myron's has lost to a guy with a single UDS, and I aint scared to admit it


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 14, 2009)

'Fair' ain't the issue. Besides, it ain't the size or price of the rig that makes the difference....  think of the most costly violins in the world such as Stradivarius and Guarnieri. Now think about your 6-year-old neice taking lessons via the Suzuki Method, and she's on her third lesson. You think putting a Strad in her hands will suddenly make her sound awesome?

Unfamiliarity with gear could lose you a contest, but even being completely familiar with a $100K rig won't guarantee you a good showing. That comes entirely from your ingredients, effort, knowledge, and caring.


----------



## glgoodwin (Dec 14, 2009)

That is a great comparison. Myron is undoubtedly the kanye of BBQ!!!! LMAO


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 14, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


Now thats Funny


----------



## bapos (Dec 25, 2009)

Well I guess I will throw my hat in here.

Living here in TX I saw Jonny Trigg in the doughnut shop in Alvarado TX, Other than that I have not seen or heard anything about his BQQ. 

I do know of Ricks in Mckinney TX which is very good restaurant but to see the young kid take a swipe at bqq... well hes seems like a douche bag. I think his score card pretty much tells you the story on him.

Myron... well as said by others you have to have a bad guy so the good guys know what side of the fence to stay on? I think he is not that bad of a guy. He has to be doing something right he has a few skins on the wall?

Having a degree in Radio TV and Film I wouldnt call me a rookie when it comes to judge these shows but its very evident they want to stir the pot. You can tell by the teases at commercial. Example being the drunk guy getting in Johnny Triggs face and talking noise? They were not going to fight, just props for drama to keep people wrapped in for another 22 minutes. Their goal is to keep people talking about it.... period. Good or bad it doesnt matter..... just talk about it.

As for learning something... I dont think there are any real nuggets of info there to this point. I think the likes and dislikes are very different in competition judging verus people off the street. One thing I could never get wrapped in is all the presentation crap. Putting a letticue bed in the meat box to make it "pretty". pffft what ever. If the food does not make it on its own.. the rest is just senseless filler to me.

Only thing i have pulled so far has been their whole hog injector (looks like a bicycle hand air pump with a hose attached) that is grossly over priced (175.00 from Myrons website.)

I am sure I will finish it out but would like to see more technique revieled but I dont see that happening.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok, riddle me this batman. Who knows what that blue tank is on top of the young kids smoker? Is that some sort of pressure tank? Just curious.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 25, 2009)

I believe it is a water heater, or should I say used to heat water from the firebox, at least that is what he said the first episode and you can see one here on Klose web site


----------



## 3montes (Dec 25, 2009)

I will say about this show what I have said about every reality show.
Cameras on = Reality off


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 25, 2009)

That's what I have always said also, I have never seen Survivor but a couple friends watch it and they say it is so real, I say once you put a camera in front of someone they are acting


----------



## vince (Dec 25, 2009)

too much drama for me, One of the things I like to watch the shows for is to check out the smokers and learn from them, But for the most part I think that show was just for entertainment. Like all the biker building shows that started out really good and then turned into staged family dramas, Like Orange country choppers. JMO


----------



## trogdor! (Dec 26, 2009)

First real post here......

Living amongst the Hollywierd and have been involved in numerous activities that TV land wants to exploit, I have to say "real TV" sux, cuz it ain't real.  The reality is left on the cutting room floor, the drama and the editing is what sells the ads that makes the money, and that is what TV is all about.

I too watched for the tid bits that may be exposed during the shows and there does seem to be a few every now and again.  But this is a show about competition, and anytime you talk about competition there will be those who are more than willing to go unbelievably overboard to win a trophy. 

Years ago my 6 year old (at the time) wanted to race bmx bicycles.  He was pretty talented and we attended a "National" event at a track not to far from home.  There were families that traveled all over the country to compete.  I learned a hard lesson when my son lined up in the main event for 6 year old "Novice" ranked riders.  Next to him was a little girl on a custom made Titanium framed bike that had wheels that had to of cost at least $500 each.  This family had three kids, and had traveled 1000's of miles with bikes worth 1000's of dollars so the kids could race.  My wife had had a litter of kittens when I spent $300 on my son's bike...."Honey, he's six years old...."

I've been stepping up my BBQ and have toyed with the idea of entering competition at some stage.  However, I can already hear my wife saying "Honey it's BBQ......."


----------



## carpetride (Dec 26, 2009)

Trogdor!;409500 said:
			
		

> First real post here......
> 
> 
> Years ago my 6 year old (at the time) wanted to race bmx bicycles. He was pretty talented and we attended a "National" event at a track not to far from home. There were families that traveled all over the country to compete. I learned a hard lesson when my son lined up in the main event for 6 year old "Novice" ranked riders. Next to him was a little girl on a custom made Titanium framed bike that had wheels that had to of cost at least $500 each. This family had three kids, and had traveled 1000's of miles with bikes worth 1000's of dollars so the kids could race. My wife had had a litter of kittens when I spent $300 on my son's bike...."Honey, he's six years old...."
> ...


----------

